# Why you shoudn't carry your board bare hand



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice Battle wound! I hope he is a tuff little shredder and gets back out there!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hey, at least your healthcare is "free". I would have stuck a paper towel on it to stop the bleeding and went about my business, at least you have that option :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Hey, at least your healthcare is "free". I would have stuck a paper towel on it to stop the bleeding and went about my business, at least you have that option :laugh:


I would have used some Super Glue, or barring that option, a napkin and some Duct Tape. But that's how you have to roll with no health insurance.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

vet sutures at any Tractor & Supply
quick stitch up and your on your way


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

He's already back at it. I told him to keep his glove to carry his board today. He didn't find me funny.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

At least you had the option of going to the hospital. For lot of us uninsured folks living in the US this isn't an option. Four hour wait or not.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Superglue FTW, or new skin which is basically the same thing with antiseptic. Fixed some gnarly gashes with it. No health insurance stubborn prick blah blah blah lol. I always kinda wondered if the edge could do damage now i know.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I hate when Canadians bitch about free health care when in the US even if you have insurance like me it takes 5 hours and still cost me 200 bucks. Just be happy that your government gives it to you for free!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ive done that shit sharpening edges and the file guide slips


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> I hate when Canadians bitch about free health care when in the US even if you have insurance like me it takes 5 hours and still cost me 200 bucks. Just be happy that your government gives it to you for free!


I hate when Americans think that our government is so nice that it just hands out health care for free. I pay 20% income tax and 9.5% sale tax to that provincial government. 56% of that money goes to the health care. How is that for free? (And for the record, we also have federal government which gets another ~17% income + 5% sale tax).

And I also pay for insurance for drugs, dentist, eye exams, etc. Those are not covered by the "free" health care system.

Now, the idea of having it "socialized" so that everyone can get care is great. The problem is that the system is run like shit. It's "nobody's money" so no one is accountable for how badly it is spent. In the whole system, there is one administrative employee (all level combined, from receptionist to CEO to anything in-between) for one "care-giver" (doctor, nurse, etc). 

If money was spent wisely, there could have been 2 or 3 doctors at the ER that night.

Now the idea was not to turn this event into health care debate....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> I hate when Canadians bitch about free health care when in the US even if you have insurance like me it takes 5 hours and still cost me 200 bucks. Just be happy that your government gives it to you for free!


Gotta agree. There's a perception (probably from shows like Grey's Anatomy) that in the US you can just walk in and get a gall bladder operation right then. And the cost is never mentioned. We've actually got it pretty ok. Big problem is that the business model of our health care system is limited by politics, so it needs some fixing and we can't.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I know what you're saying. I personally had to deal with medical issues in the US. While I understand that it surely doesn't always go that smooth it was 5 star service. 90$ for a consult and we were out 30 minutes later. You won't see this here.

Every system has its flaws. What irks me is when people think it is free here...

And yeah, we got it pretty OK overall. But for the amount of money "invested" we should be having it a lot better, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

jdmccright said:


> Just be happy that your government gives it to you for free!


Nothing is free....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SimonB said:


> And yeah, we got it pretty OK overall. But for the amount of money "invested" we should be having it a lot better, that's all I'm saying.


Agreed. There are a number of possible models for a socialized medical system. Of the countries that have one, ours is one of the worst in terms of services offered for money invested. Britain's is _far_ better than ours (as one of my co-workers is constantly pointing out) and yet costs less per capita. The problem is that we are handcuffed by the terms under which the thing was originally set up, and it's become so politicized that trying to change it is impossible -- mostly because the federal govt polices it but the provincial govts have to pay for it.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Gotta agree. There's a perception (probably from shows like Grey's Anatomy) that in the US you can just walk in and get a gall bladder operation right then. And the cost is never mentioned. We've actually got it pretty ok. Big problem is that the business model of our health care system is limited by politics, so it needs some fixing and we can't.


So is ours and the government does not even run it. Insurance pays Congress billions a year in donations to keep rates high and now they are trying to force heath care onto everyone. 



SimonB said:


> I know what you're saying. I personally had to deal with medical issues in the US. While I understand that it surely doesn't always go that smooth it was 5 star service. 90$ for a consult and we were out 30 minutes later. You won't see this here.
> 
> Every system has its flaws. What irks me is when people think it is free here...
> 
> And yeah, we got it pretty OK overall. But for the amount of money "invested" we should be having it a lot better, that's all I'm saying.



While I understand what your saying and I'm not totally aware of how you guys pay for your heath care system I'm just saying I pay 350 a month for insurance then have to pay 20% of the cost + a 500 dollars up front. If your dealing with that free or somewhat free seems real nice.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

SimonB said:


> I hate when Americans think that our government is so nice that it just hands out health care for free. I pay 20% income tax and 9.5% sale tax to that provincial government. 56% of that money goes to the health care.


I hate when Canadians think we don't pay taxes  I pay ~30% federal income tax, 9.3% state income tax and 9.75% sales tax. I also pay a hefty chunk in property tax each year as well. 


I'll not even go into the health care argument OR what our gov is doing with the funds :-/ however to say we don't pay the same in taxes is not correct.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about you all shut up about the politics in this slam section and allow me to continue vomiting over that picture :cheeky4:

Seriously though, this is why I don't carry without at least a glove liner. Glad to hear the little guy is back on the board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My doc told me years ago, superglue...its non-toxic, creates an instant scab and its sometimes what the ER uses (medical grade) anyway. I've used it a fair number to times. And I hate going to the ER and even frequently work there despite I/family getting prompt/premium service.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The ER is the dumbest idea and biggest waste of time unless you are going to die in the next 24 hours from it. I always go home and schedule an appointment with whatever specialist I need for the next day. Then just go the next day. You end up waiting a good 10 hours or so anyway. I only went once and waited 8 hours. We came in and there was a girl with a dislocated elbow who had been waiting a few hours and when we left she was still there. I also know someone who waited 15 hours for a smashed foot. This is just to get out of the waiting room. Not to get out of the ER. No painkillers or nothing. 



And they all had to pay 100% for their health insurance. 

But this is about snowboarding, not politics. :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> While I understand what your saying and I'm not totally aware of how you guys pay for your heath care system I'm just saying I pay 350 a month for insurance then have to pay 20% of the cost + a 500 dollars up front. If your dealing with that free or somewhat free seems real nice.


I pay $80 a month for family coverage for basic medical. Covers 100% of basic doctor stuff, but doesn't cover x-rays, anesthetics, medication, crap like that. Getting an operation can still cost a couple thou depending on what you need, but nothing like bankrupting-level costs.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Leo said:


> How about you all shut up about the politics in this slam section and allow me to continue vomiting over




You're right. We should get back to what a wuss this dude's kid is for needing stitches. :cheeky4: I I'd have taped that shit up and kept riding. And I'm a frickin' chick. :laugh:



damn kids these days. Git off mah lawn!



I ran my finger thru an immersion blender (google it) After almost passing out from blood loss I taped it up and went about my day. Two days later my co workers demanded I go to the urgent care. I was grossing them out with the wound. Urgent Care told me I did a good job with my bandage and I no longer needed stitches but they would have sewn me up had I gone in right away. Yes, I have really good insurance too. I just fucking hate doctors. 

See. That is why we have high medical costs....people are pussies! You probably don't need half the care you're using. 

Im kidding of course. Im crazy but I don't expect everyone else to be.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

mixie said:


> I ran my finger thru an immersion blender


You're a chick. You should know how to use kitchen appliance... :cheeky4:

Since those cares are FREE, might as well get them


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

SimonB said:


> You're a chick. You should know how to use kitchen appliance... :cheeky4:
> 
> Since those cares are FREE, might as well get them



:laugh: I do now


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Was it bleeding lots? Lots pretty contained in that picture, but I would of imagined it'd be gushing everywhere


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I pay $80 a month for family coverage for basic medical. Covers 100% of basic doctor stuff, but doesn't cover x-rays, anesthetics, medication, crap like that. Getting an operation can still cost a couple thou depending on what you need, but nothing like bankrupting-level costs.


Lol sounds like a good deal to me but I really did know you guys had to pay every month.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds dangerous:laugh::dunno: Oh boy if you are worried about this better buy a helmet in case you fall out of bed and get concussed one night!!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

+ 1 on superglue.

Once I cut deep across the outside length of my pinkie (booting up w/ split skis in each hand, no gloves, my hand slipped), the next day a fellow at work commented that it looked like superglued, to which I replied "Yes, because it is." - he didn't believe at first... But it works great.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> The ER is the dumbest idea and biggest waste of time unless you are going to die in the next 24 hours from it.


I agree somewhat. I've had a few ER visits. Twice for a broken hand... 4th & 5th metacarpal the first time and then the 5th metacarpal again in the same spot the second time. The first time I also had some of the wrist "stones" dislocated. After the adrenaline wore off, this shit was super painful. 

So where do I disagree with you on this? Painkillers. There is nothing better than a shot of Dilaudid at the doc's for this type of pain. I've also had to go to the ER for Pleurisy (Google it). I'll just say, I'll take the broken hand pain over Pleurisy any day of the week. Pleurisy was no joke. I've never cried from pain, but that one did it.

By the way, when you have something like a broken bone and it's not a clean break, it's not a good idea to delay a doc visit. 

Side story about broken hand incidents: Both times, the bones were bent upwards in my hand. Both times, I pushed them back into place while I still had the adrenaline. Nurses cringed when I told them that lol


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

mixie said:


> You're right. We should get back to what a wuss this dude's kid is for needing stitches. :cheeky4: I I'd have taped that shit up and kept riding. And I'm a frickin' chick. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tore my ucl ligament(thumb) and put a hole in my tendon Snow Boarding. Taped it up and worked two weeks before I went to the doc. I hate docs but I hate paying $100 even more.


----------

